# Almost There - LOVE Ribble



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

Raised the funds to do the SRAM to Campy swap. Was all set to order my SR Grouppo from Ribble and they sold out of a couple of the pieces I needed. I waited a couple of weeks for a re-stock, alas, no dice. Anyway Ordered a bunch of the kit SR Cranks, Rear Derailleur, Skeleton Brakes, BB Cups. No stock on the F Derailleur, so I went with Record and a Chorus Cassette. Ended up ordering a set of 2012 SR Shifter/Brakes levers via ebay, cost an extra $100 vs Ribble, but I was tired of waiting. Ordered last wednesday and at my door in NY tuesday!!! Talk about hassle free and a great price!! I'm a Ribble believer!! Shifters should be here this weekend. I am going to do the ShimaNO to Campy drive-shell swap on my Alchemy hub tomorrow and we'll be good to go. Looking forward to joining the cult!!!


----------



## jazclrint (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to have ya!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Great to hear! You will love Campagnolo...and never look back at anything else again. I haven't tried Ribble but I always hear good things about them. I order from Totalcycling in the UK and they are fantastic! Great prices, and painless, quick shipping with no duty fee hassles.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you'll be glad you made the swap. I've always been happy with my Campagnolo stuff. I've also had several good experiences with Ribble and no bad ones, so I'm with you on that.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

MTBDad said:


> Raised the funds to do the SRAM to Campy swap. Was all set to order my SR Grouppo from Ribble and they sold out of a couple of the pieces I needed. I waited a couple of weeks for a re-stock, alas, no dice. Anyway Ordered a bunch of the kit SR Cranks, Rear Derailleur, Skeleton Brakes, BB Cups. No stock on the F Derailleur, so I went with Record and a Chorus Cassette. Ended up ordering a set of 2012 SR Shifter/Brakes levers via ebay, cost an extra $100 vs Ribble, but I was tired of waiting. Ordered last wednesday and at my door in NY tuesday!!! Talk about hassle free and a great price!! I'm a Ribble believer!! Shifters should be here this weekend. I am going to do the ShimaNO to Campy drive-shell swap on my Alchemy hub tomorrow and we'll be good to go. Looking forward to joining the cult!!!


Welcome, brethren, to the Fellowship of Santo Tullio. 

And please, regale us with tales and pictures of your build. Looking forward!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I too have been waiting for record shifters at Ribble, although Shinny bikes is about the same price but more with shipping, i have one more week to wait then i will be changing from record to 11 record


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Another Campy convert! You will love it once you get accustomed. I came over from Shim DA and love the Record!
Ribbles is great. I've ordered from them about a dozen times. SIS products-1/2 price of local retail with shipping included and no duty. I just received my new XTR 980 pedals from them for my mtb and it was $128 with shipping included. They are $260 in stores + Tax! 
Campy Record 10sp chain; $38 + $8 shipping. $80 LBS retail....I love Ribbles.
I do however support my LBS frequently; I love them too!
Anyhow; post pics when you are done with your build!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

*Started Assembly this past weekend*

Friday night swapped out the Shim/SRAM drive shell on the Alchemy ORC for the Campy and istalled the Campy Cassette. Mounted the brakes and derailleurs and finaly installed BB cups and Crankset. Have a set of white cables coming this week and a pair of Red hoods, so assembly waiting until they arrive. Here are a couple of pics of the pre-installation ceremony. I-Phone pics stink, I'll try to get some better shots with a real camera.


----------



## StanleySteamer (Oct 24, 2005)

Moots + Campy11 = Awesome. Bought Campy 10 speed parts 3x from Ribble, great prices and fast shipping. Also bought a set of Neutron wheels.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Not to take away anything from your Moots (which is deifinatly sweet) but I am digging the Jones in the background.

You will love the Campagnolo.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

*Finished!!*

Home schedule is nuts, so I have only had a short (I mean short) ride this weekend, but felt great. There was zero adjusting from SRAM to Campy shifting. Definitely feels more 'positive', dare I say mechanical, but I like it!!


----------



## powerful_pete (Apr 7, 2012)

ooohhh... i like it.

Moots Ti, SR group and Vittoria CGs to round out the package? Nice!


----------

